# Gaining weight whilst skint and on nights.



## james0911 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm really struggling with my weight at the minute. I struggled for months to get myself from 9.5 stone up to 10.5 stone, in September I went onto permanent night, working 1700-0700 with a one hour break at around 2300. Since starting nights my weight has plummeted back down to 9 st 5lbs again and I can't seem to get on top of it again.

The other problem I have is that (like everyone) i am absolutely skint. If I were to eat what I want / need to it would mean using nearly 3/4 of our weekly shopping budget before the wife and kids have even got any food for the week.

Has anyone got any advice as to where to go from here?

cheers in advance

james


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

pasta rice potatoes and oats are dirt cheap mate, if u base your diet around these and bulk buy your chicken u can get it for 20 quid for 5 kilos??


----------



## james0911 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers for the reply bud, i think the hardest part for me at work is finding 5 mins to disappear every few hours to cram some scoff down my neck, especially with me being on a production bonus over Xmas.

Are there any decent online bulk suppliers? I haven't got any near me that I can use


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Value peanut butter, or get to lidl. Lovely stuff there . About 1.20 for 500g, must have Around 3000 calories per jar. Oh and full fat milk, drink 4 pints a day for 1 qud ish in Asda.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd say if working all those hours and you are skint then I'd change either the job or the lifestyle lol.


----------



## james0911 (Sep 13, 2011)

Got a few debts to pay off and my car has just been written off so I need all the money I can get at the minute (hence the 70 hour weeks lol)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

James0911 said:


> Got a few debts to pay off and my car has just been written off so I need all the money I can get at the minute (hence the 70 hour weeks lol)


aahh I see.

I don't miss those hours.


----------



## james0911 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just counting down the months (years) until I can start training as a paramedic again :-(


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

just carry a bottle of milk about with u until u get chance for a meal, thats what i used to to on busy days, (as said above)

and just prep all meals before work so its quick and easy to open a tub and eat when u get 5 mins


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Also, make yourself some flapjacks, not really expensive, and can carry on your person, personally, being a student and constantly skint, when i cnat get a lift to makro, i buy bacon miss shapes/cuts, around 80 pence for half a kilo,


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Protein use shakes with full fat milk and olive oil mixed in/i make my own burgers with value beef mince from tesco 500g for 1.50ish and you get 4 burgers with 100g protein and 1400 cals before you add the buns/cheese/oil/ muscle food do 5kg chicken for 25 pound atm which is decent

For carbs just have oats or if u have no time I would eat crap e.g biscuits with milk

At 10stone u should gain weight easy I eat 6k a day atm and find that easy just eat big before and after work and snack when you can hopefully some of this helped


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd cram in what I could thru the day and a nice big weight gainer before work, you can blend oats (dry) in a food processor to powderise it mix it with a protien blend powder (bbw do a performance protein blend for. £50 5kg tub free delivery) + full fat milk.

Say 100g oats+50g protein powder+ 1-2pints milk say 30-60min before work to give it a chance to settle as the oats will swell inside and make you feel full as fuk.

Snack on nuts+seeds in your pocket as your working, a couple handlfuls of them (100g) is 600cals.

Then same again with the weight gainer at your 1hr break so you've got 50mins to let it settle.

Nuts+seeds again till 5am back home same shake again then bed.

That's about 4000cals:

175gms protein, (90g from whey, 55g from nuts, 34g from milk)

250gms carbs, (180g from oats, 20g from nuts, 47g from milk)

150gms fat (good fat from nuts alone)

36gms fat from full fat milk.

1kg nuts (asda) £2.50

1kg oats (smart price) £0.70p

5k bbw whey £50

1ltr full fat milk £1

Weekly bill

7ltr milk £7

Bbw whey £10 (5kg at doses above will last 33days)

Oats £1.40

Nuts £3-ish

Total: £20-25 ew

just at work.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Am diet

6am 120g sardines, 60g cottage cheese 1scoop whey 30g egg powder

10am 215g steak 100g veg

12:00am 300g chicken , 100g veg 1scoop whey

2:30pm 200g fish chicken 50g rice pre workout meal

Train Pwo 1scoop whey 30egg powder

5:30pm 200g turkey mince 50g rice post workout meal

8pm 1scoop whey 30g egg powder

1.2kg pw turkey mince 4.8kg pm £21.12

1.2kg pw fish 4.8kg pm £18.45

1.8kg pw chicken 7.2kg pm £53

1.3kg pw steak 5.2kg pm. Nothing ATM

Sardines. £12.60

Veg 1.2kg pw. 4.8kg pm. £3.60

£108per month

This is how I worked mine out.

Add rice in 4-5kg in tesco for £5

Don't have to pay for steak as I bought hind of a cow

Also just bought 10kg worth of whey and got about 3kgs left of some ATM so got about 13kgs worth of whey should last me a GOOD few months

Oats are £2for 2kgs

Hopefully you can work that out, that's my diet for a cut but gonna keep it like that for a bulk and just add rice still pretty cheap


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Work on the basis that it doesn't matter when you get your calories, it's all about getting them in. @just-that-ek has a top budget diet if you like fish althought whether you have the time to eat it all is a different matter so I'd probably drop a few meals and substitute with gainer shakes and flapjacks. He's also taking much more calories than you'd need @ 9.5 stone.

Would also neck a couple of home made gainer shakes like @stone14 is saying. Personally if I was bulking I'd add in some olive oil or peanut butter to the shake as well.

Then make some flapjacks to take about to snack on. Oats/Whey/Honey/Nuts/Peanut Butter, all mixed together in a bowl and put in tuppawear to cool in the fridge. Mmmm! Easy to get the calories in just on that, without feeling full.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get 5kg whey

5kg ground oats.

make a couiple of shakes a day will last a month easy

75pr 75 oats 500ml milk

Cheap & proven


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.maxishop.com/maxiraw

http://www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,instant-oats_94.htm

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently bought a weight gain shake fro holland and barret, I just got down to half a tub yesterday, so I went down asda to get their one (like the on you find in argos) and while I was there I was looking at the small tubs of meal replacement powder.

And it had a higher protein and calorie content then the asda protein powder and it was also higher than the weight gainer from h&b. And the best thing it only cost £4.50 per for a 450g tub. So you get twice the amount of powder for the same price...plus the higher pro and cals

Bargin!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv used the same @measure [email protected] its whey plus soya protein ,but its ok for the price if you skint and dont want to buy a full tub lol. iv moved to bbw performance mass noe £35 for 5kg so its cheaper again.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

stone14 said:


> iv used the same @measure [email protected] its whey plus soya protein ,but its ok for the price if you skint and dont want to buy a full tub lol. iv moved to bbw performance mass noe £35 for 5kg so its cheaper again.


I never buy protein shakes to be fair. These past few small tubs are the first tubs I have bought for about a year.

I'm in a rush to gain a few lbs during the rest of the winter, and these seem pretty decent and at a fair price, and considering it doesn't say protein shake on the front they compete well with a few of the more expensive ones I have compared it with


----------

